# would this persuade you?



## lol mouse (Jul 11, 2014)

obviously you guys love ferrets anyway, but my mum doesnt. i do though and i *have done my research*. i cant say i know everything because that would be impossibleish. but i have read loads of websites, and ive not left anything out because it looked boring, ive read it all. so.. yay:thumbsup: or nay:thumbdown:?:thumbsup:

first, may I ask that you do not interrupt my talk. I will be happy to answer questions and reply to statements at the end. Thanks in advance. I will just start by saying that this is 100% written by me. 100%. And I say infact too much.
So. As you know small pets are a large part of what I love to spend my time and money on. At the moment as you know, I have no pets. I have no one to look after by myself, and this makes me feel quite bored. Pets make me happy
I understand that when I was younger, I had a great deal of pets, probably too many, and asked for more. Looking back, I regret this and I hope I have not broken your trust in me with animals. I did love my pets, but I used to think that the more pets the better, and now I know that is just not right. At all. I would like you to know that I have changed. A lot.
So, you probably guessed this whole thing. But anyway, istead of saying this all cleverly and stuff, I will just say it simply, then back it up. If I pass/do well in my piano grade five, would you allow me to adopt a ferret? Dont answer that, not yet.
I understand that if you rated ferrets one to ten, your score would be about -10. I understand that you simply just do not like ferrets, which is fine by me. But before you say no, please let me tell you a bit more about them. A funny but true quote Ive seen says, you either love ferrets, or you dont know enough about them. Ferrets are not rodents. They are not related to mice or rats, nor do they look like them. Nor are they wild animals, infact, there has been evidence they were available as pets in the roman times!
Ferrets infact are closer to cats and dogs than rats and mice. They are carnivores, they cannot digest anything other than meat. Their teeth do not grow longer throughout their lives, and so they do not gnaw things. Ferrets naturally bite each other when playing, and that is usually the reason for biting, they just dont know that human skin is thinner than ferret skin. However, it is not a long term problem. Ferrets are intelligent and can easily be taught not to bight, like cats and dogs. You simply scruff them and say NO sternly whenever they bite, and theyll soon learn. 
Ferrets do smell. In fact, all animals smell, hamsters, rabbits, cats, dogs and humans! Male ferrets smell really bad, until they are neutered, which is done anyway for other reasons. They do have a slight funk to them, but it is not strong, nor particularly disgusting. In fact, if they do smell awful, it means there is a health issue, or you are not looking after them well enough. If you find out that you disagree to that, its a good job that, 1. My ferrets will be in the shed, and 2. Ill clean there litter tray at least once a day. I could write a whole book about them, and an essay to why they make good pets for people like me, but believe you me, Ive done my research! If you dont believe me, I will happily write a whole book and an essay for you, however I dont think you would be all that interested. 
If moneys an issue, please note that I can and will pay for as much of it as you want me to, if thats all of it, thats fine. I have been saving up for something big, and I think this is it. I wont lie, keeping ferrets isn't cheap, but I think with my allowance I could manage it. I have made a slide about the costs, if you want to see it then id be happy to present it to you
If the issue is that you think that I will just find more animals I want after and go back to young and irresponsible me, then dont worry. People say that ferrets are your life! They are a lot of work, but are very rewarding, and I really dont think that I will have the space in my heart for any more pets when I have them. I will look after them for their whole lives, I promise.
If my sadness when they die is the issue, I cant say I wont be sad, but I can say that I think its worth it when they are alive. Anyway, Ill probably be away from home by that time, so you wont have to bother with me anyway.
If something else is the issue, please tell me, at the end. Dont worry I'm nearly finished now.
Please have a think. I promise not to nag you, like I used to. If you say no, I cant say I wont mind, but I will be mature about it I promise. I wont cry or whine or start some stupid emotional protest. Ill just wait until Ive got my own place. I mean, id obviously be happier if you say yes, well OBVIOUSLY. But its your decision, not mine. I can only ask and keep promises. 
Im happy to answer your questions and reply to statements, infact id love to know your thoughts. So thank you for listening, I guess.:rolleyes5::thumbup::aureola:


----------



## lol mouse (Jul 11, 2014)

wait i meant two ferrets not one lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

That would persuade me but then I think it's good for children/young adults to own pets. The only reason I would be inclined to say no would be if you hadn't looked after previous pets (I'm not suggesting that is the case with you) , or if you were planning to go away to university in the next few years.


----------



## lol mouse (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks for answering! My parents do let me have pets and I do look after them, so I guess it would be OK since if I went to uni it would be very close anyway so I'd stay at home, but I don't think it will be a problem. Thanks anyway


----------



## Snowplum (Oct 25, 2013)

On the whole I think you have made a good case. However I feel that there are a couple of points which you could include.

1) There are many rescues which are happy to have people come and meet theferrets before deciding if they are the pets for them. You could maybe mention this to your parents so that they don't have to make an instant decision but at least give it a go by meeting some in the flesh. Just a thing to note if the rescues have a lot of ferrets in their care the smell can be rather pungent, so if smell is a serious issue maybe ask if the rescue could put just 1ferret in a non ferret room just for your parents to assess smell.

2) rescues fund raiser days. During these days people will bring their ferrets for events and it's good to see small children and adults rushing round ferrets in hand to take part in various events. These are also good places to meet and talk to owners in the flesh. 

3) videos! If they are going to let you present to them, try getting them to watch some YouTube clips as it's easier to see why ferrets are awesome than to read about it.

Best of luck :thumbsup:, 

Please keep us updated with the outcome.

Abbie


----------



## lol mouse (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks snow plum for that information:thumbsup:!

I have met ferrets in the flesh before but I agree it would be a good idea to meet them with my parents. There isnt a specific ferret rescue near me but there is an SSPCA which has ferrets.

I will show my parents some videos, thanks for that idea
They seem to think that ferrets are dirty, smelly creatures that bite and kill things and are only pets for farmers and goths(???) She obviously doesnt know much about them at all. 

Thanks for the reply, it really helped:laugh:


----------



## Cherry2013 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm 22 with 2 children and have my own home and I still havnt told my mom I have ferrets lol. It's weird iv had rats all growing up but always wanted ferrets was just a no go. ..
Wish I thought about what your doing back then!
Hope it goes well!  good luck


----------



## Snowplum (Oct 25, 2013)

Out of curiosity where a outs in the uk are you as I found quite a few rescues when I was looking at getting my first ferrets? Also if you look for ferret clubs some do ferret shows scattered around the uk which have ferret events and PR displays for education.

Snow


----------



## lol mouse (Jul 11, 2014)

Snowplum said:


> Out of curiosity where a outs in the uk are you as I found quite a few rescues when I was looking at getting my first ferrets? Also if you look for ferret clubs some do ferret shows scattered around the uk which have ferret events and PR displays for education.
> 
> Snow


I live in scotland, near glasgow


----------

